# Mother In law left me when I had mono



## WaterLilly (Aug 14, 2011)

My husband and I only visit his parents about once per year (they live far away), so it is important for him to see his dad and his mom if she is around when he is home. However, my husband's mother has always been busy w/ tons of activities and has been very absent from his life. This has hurt him, but he expects it. So, we visited a month ago for two weeks, and she was away for a volunteer activity for nearly half of the visit (I was hurt by this b/c I thought she cared about me & wanted to spend time together). Right b4 she left, I had to go to the ER and was diagnosed with mono. She left anyways for this volunteer activity. I was so mad and helpless and so so sick. When she got back, I lovingly approached her and told her I was hurt. How can you leave someone in your home with mono and not provide assistance b4 leaving (food/medicine)? (my husband had to 100% care for me). She said that she had this event planned and we need to tell her like 3/4 months in advance b4 visiting and that she cancelled planned activities during the visit. We told her 2 months in advance about the visit. She could have cancelled. How can someone leave someone who is sick?? I have lost all respect. help??


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

The sad truth is you are dealing with a selfish, highly self absorbed person. She only cares about herself. No amount of logical conversation is going to change that. She is what she is. She should never have had your respect in the first place. Let her go. She's so not worth it.


----------



## WaterLilly (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, I agree that she is selfish, among other things. My husband also agrees... however, repetitively talking to him about this situation doesn't do any good either. I decided that she's going to have to earn any trust back. As for forgiving, yeah I'll forgive her, but forgetting takes trust. My husband told his family we'd be back for Christmas, and I said I can't do it. I absolutely refuse. I do not want to be under the same roof with that woman. I've never had mono, and that was the worst sickness of my life. argh. anyways, thanks!


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

WaterLilly said:


> However, my husband's mother has always been busy w/ tons of activities and has been very absent from his life. This has hurt him, but he expects it.


If she hasn't been there for her son what made you think that she would be there for you? If she didn't care for him she certainly wouldn't care for you. His mom can not be depended on.

You two may want to plan your getaways elsewhere. Or accept her for the self absorbed person she is. Be thankful your husband doesn't possess this trait.


----------

